# [LTSP] very slow and finally no boot

## gaga

Hi all !

I try to install a LTSP 4.1.1  server with one client.  2 day and  he doesn't work !!!

The server is a athlon64 with gentoo (amd64)  and 2 interfaces.

The client is a laptop (pentium4) connected to the server in eth1.

I use PXE to start the client, which has a sis900 network chipset

The client receive a IP adress, and the filename is specified in dhcpd.conf

my dhcpd.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> ddns-update-style            none;
> 
> default-lease-time           21600;
> 
> max-lease-time               21600;
> ...

 

I don't know what filename I must set because there are more than one pxelinux installed with LTSP...  that the first problem.

( I prefer using a 2.6 kernel )

 *Quote:*   

> # locate pxelinux
> 
> /tftpboot/lts/2.6.9-ltsp-3/pxelinux.0
> 
> /tftpboot/lts/2.6.9-ltsp-3/pxelinux.cfg
> ...

 

Ok, dhcp server is ok : the client receive a IP adress and try to load pxe

Next, he becomes the file, but now there is the second problem :

>>>>>>>>> client <<<<<<<<<<<<

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PXELINUX blablabla
> 
> ....
> ...

 

He takes lot of time to load these files (?)  : more than 5 min !!!   and if I wait more (3-4 min ), I have this message :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not find kernel image : linux
> 
> boot : _
> ...

 

what's the problem ???  I don't understand why he doesn't find the kernel !!

>>>>>>>>>>> tcpdump -i eth1   on the server  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

 *Quote:*   

> 19:30:12.371610 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request [|bootp]
> 
> 19:30:12.630333 IP schlopa.bootps > 255.255.255.255.bootpc: BOOTP/DHCP, Reply, length: 321
> 
> 19:30:14.391408 IP 0.0.0.0.bootpc > 255.255.255.255.bootps: BOOTP/DHCP, Request [|bootp]
> ...

 

I don't understand a lot in these line.....  but why  0.0.0.0.tftp ?

what's the problem ? Can someone help me ?

thank you very much, I'm deseperated now !   :Crying or Very sad: 

gaga

PS :  excuse me if I speak a bad English, I'm french

----------

## gaga

nobody ?

can I see a /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf  which work wich LTSP ? ( especially the line "filename" )

thank you

----------

## think4urs11

maybe this helps: http://gentoo-wiki.com/LTSP_Server

----------

## gaga

I've read this site

I don't know why, but now, the client boot the kernel...    :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

but it finish with a kernel panic. He says I must set correctly a root=   option.

But I don't know where to write this.... I 've try /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default   but there is already something : 

 *Quote:*   

> prompt 0
> 
> label linux
> 
>   kernel bzImage-2.4.26-ltsp-3
> ...

 

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## gaga

nobody ?

----------

## zomps

i had same problem

somehow it adds /pxe prefix to to tftp conneciton

anyway i moved /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/ to /tftpboot/pxe directory and it worked

----------

## gaga

than you for your reply

I will try this !

----------

